# 20 free clomids for all who win this game!



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2010)

*Dear members, since this weekend is MR. OLYMPIA!

lets post who will win this year MR OLYMPIA  2010 and win 20 tabs CLOMIDS !

first 5 guys who will post right name of IFBB BB who will win,will receive 20 TABS CLOMIDS!







CONTEST END THIS SATURDAY 5 PM TIME!


best-regards

WORLD-PHARMA.ORG*


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

jay cuttler 3x


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 23, 2010)

Jay Cutler


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 23, 2010)

I hate to be third but Jay Cutler


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

Jay Cutler


----------



## pyes (Sep 23, 2010)

Dexter the blade jackson


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 23, 2010)

Well since Jay Cutler is done I will go with Kai Greene


----------



## pyes (Sep 23, 2010)

This has been the past winners....it is pretty one sided...whoever wins, usually wins like 5 times or more in a row....jay is a favorite seeing the odds,,,,but I will go out on a limb and say dexter.

2009Jay CutlerLas Vegas, NV2008Dexter JacksonLas Vegas, NV2007Jay CutlerLas Vegas, NV2006Jay Cutler Las Vegas, NV 2005Ronnie ColemanLas Vegas, NV2004Ronnie ColemanLas Vegas, NV2003Ronnie ColemanLas Vegas, NV2002Ronnie ColemanLas Vegas, NV2001Ronnie ColemanLas Vegas, NV2000Ronnie ColemanLas Vegas, NV1999Ronnie ColemanLas Vegas, NV1998Ronnie ColemanNew York, NY1997Dorian YatesLos Angeles, CA1996Dorian YatesChicago, IL1995Dorian YatesAtlanta, GA1994Dorian YatesAtlanta, GA1993Dorian YatesAtlanta, GA1992Dorian YatesHelsinki, Finland1991Lee HaneyOrlando, FL1990Lee HaneyChicago, IL1989Lee HaneyRimini, Italy1988Lee HaneyLos Angeles, CA1987Lee HaneyGothenburg, Sweden1986Lee HaneyColumbus, OH1985Lee HaneyBrussels, Belgium1984Lee HaneyNew York, NY1983Samir BannoutMunich, Germany1982Chris DickersonLondon, England1981Franco ColumbuColumbus, OH1980Arnold SchwarzeneggerSydney, Australia1979Frank ZaneColumbus, OH1978Frank ZaneColumbus, OH1977Frank ZaneColumbus, OH1976Franco ColumbuColumbus, OH1975Arnold SchwarzeneggerPretoria, South Africa1974Arnold SchwarzeneggerNew York, NY1973Arnold SchwarzeneggerNew York, NY1972Arnold SchwarzeneggerEssen, Germany1971Arnold SchwarzeneggerParis France1970Arnold SchwarzeneggerNew York, NY1969Sergio OlivaNew York, NY1968Sergio OlivaNew York, NY1967Sergio OlivaNew York, NY1966Larry ScottNew York, NY1965Larry Scott New York, NY


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2010)

Dear members, why you all think JC will be again?

We think that all this is only business. They know which guy win will bring more money in BB community?

Or its always fair?

best-regards

WP


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 23, 2010)

jay cutler ...and reason is dedication and just hes got the desire


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 23, 2010)

cutler with dexter on his heals


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 23, 2010)

Dexter.its a long shot but i'll go with him.


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm gonna go with the man,the myth,the king,Jay Cutler.....


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 23, 2010)

Dexter Jackson


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

jay cutler already used up read the rules


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 23, 2010)

Dexter Jackson


----------



## ufc69 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dexter Jackson


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 23, 2010)

Dexter Jackson!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2010)

Dear members, what about Victor Martinez?


----------



## pimprn (Sep 23, 2010)

well since their is already 5 guys with jay im gunna say RONNIE COLEMAN even though jay is gunna win! lol


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

JAY C.  some say he work for DEA!


----------



## hairyarsedscot (Sep 24, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> JAY C. some say he work for DEA!


 Kai Greene


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 24, 2010)

Ronnie Coleman Guys on the comeback !
8 times winner he going to make it 9 !


----------



## unclem (Sep 24, 2010)

franco columbo--dont no any of the new faces. think ill win.lol.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2010)

unclem said:


> franco columbo--dont no any of the new faces. think ill win.lol.


 
columbo comeing back wohooo he must found the fountain of youth.

-jk


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kai Green


----------



## MMAWannabe (Sep 24, 2010)

Kai Greene


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 24, 2010)

Phil Heath


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

Dear *World-Pharma.org*  . . I hate to sound like an ass-hat, but 20 tabs of clomid is a shitty prize to offer up. I can get 60mls @ 50mg for $11!


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll go out on a limb and be the first to pick Martinez.  Oh snap...Biz Marquis is dissin the prize!  Maybe WP will up the ante to silence his grumblings.  What do ya say WP?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 25, 2010)

Dear Marquis du Gears, you dont need to play. its it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 25, 2010)

Jay Cutler will win!
see video

Jay Cutler – 2010 Mr. Olympia Prejudging | For Bodybuilders


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 25, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Ronnie Coleman Guys on the comeback !
> 8 times winner he going to make it 9 !



I am changing mine since Coleman isnt competing 

Going with Phil heath


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 25, 2010)

Competition end!

Now we will see!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cutler won, so did I!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 25, 2010)

Dear Members..first 5 guys who say Jay Cutler will win,please go to our shop and make order os 20 tabs of clomids and get us order key here in PM and we will send it FREE!

Congratulation to all!

best-regards

wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 25, 2010)

Winners are!

legendkiller85
Caretaker
BigBoiH
MDR
newbie2bb

please go to shop,make order and send us order key so we can send it out asap!


----------



## MDR (Sep 26, 2010)

Put in my order and sent PM.  Thank you for sponsoring the contest.


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Also placed order and sent PM. Thank you and congrats to the other 4 winners.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 26, 2010)

order in also, if you want to send some test  feel free


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 26, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> order in also, if you want to send some test feel free


 
 What he said!!!!! I`ll review anything yopu`d like me to try out for you.


----------



## MDR (Sep 26, 2010)

yep, me too.  Can always use some extra Tren E or Test c!  Congrats to the other winners as well.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 26, 2010)

Guys, your prize are on way.
please let us know when you got it!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 26, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Guys, your prize are on way.
> please let us know when you got it!


 
thanks wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 26, 2010)

Dear legendkiller85, you are always welcome.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 26, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Dear *World-Pharma.org* . . I hate to sound like an ass-hat, but 20 tabs of clomid is a shitty prize to offer up. I can get 60mls @ 50mg for $11!


 
I agree..personally I wouldn't care what they had to offer.  i wouldn't take it if they stuck in a chinese fortune cookie and delivered it personally.  Matter of principle at this point.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 26, 2010)

trying to order website issues ..grr


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 5, 2010)

I know the clomid is free and I shouldn`t  be pushy, but has anyone received it yet? I have enough for my pct but a little extra never hurts. They said it was on it`s way, but not here yet.


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep-got mine just the other day.  Legendkiller got his as well.


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 7, 2010)

It arrived today. Thanks WP. I guess the mail is just slow.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear guys, we think all 5 guys got it


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 7, 2010)

hey i did get mine .yesterday sorry no internet access but all is well .thanks WP


----------

